# TN status for a EU citizen living in Toronto?



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi guys

Am starting a separate thread on this for clarity's sake. 

Do any fellow Europeans have experience in being based in Canada, but having to fly to the US for business on average 2 days a week? So the administrative hurdle is three-fold:
1/ European (not Canadian or US Citizen)
2/ Canadian (temporary) work permit (not US)
3/ Traveling to US on average 2 days a week (but based in Canada)

It was suggested to me to go the TN status route (thanks, Patrick!), but I do not know whether I am eligible, as I won't be a Canadian citizen (I thought it was a trade agreement between Mex/CA/US).


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

born_expat said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Am starting a separate thread on this for clarity's sake.
> 
> ...


You're not eligible for TN status unless/until you become a Canadian (or Mexican) citizen.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh dear. Thanks, FB. 

I've talked to a colleague who was originally from S. Africa (became Canadian in the meantime) who does exactly the same I'd be doing (reporting/clients in US, based in CA). 

He says he's always done it through a T1 and never had real problems at the border (short of the usual quizzing and rudeness, but he never got stopped from passing).


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

born_expat said:


> Oh dear. Thanks, FB.
> 
> I've talked to a colleague who was originally from S. Africa (became Canadian in the meantime) who does exactly the same I'd be doing (reporting/clients in US, based in CA).
> 
> He says he's always done it through a T1 and never had real problems at the border (short of the usual quizzing and rudeness, but he never got stopped from passing).


He has been a Canadian citizen for some time if memory does not fail me. 9/11 changed a lot of things.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

twostep said:


> He has been a Canadian citizen for some time if memory does not fail me. 9/11 changed a lot of things.


Yes, you're right, good point about 9/11. (he's been in CA for 15 years, but can't remember when he got citizenshop off the top of my head). 

Another one to check, then. 

Our emmigration specialist still hasn't got back to me


----------

